# Dead Man's Diner



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

I was at Wal-Mart and saw a really cool menu board. It was shaped like a coffin and had a flip-out on the back to hold it upright. The front of the coffin read "Dead Man's Diner" and had two appetizers, 2 entrees, and 2 desserts listed on it. Of course, those menu items were something like witch's fingers and the sort. I think I'm going to have to go back and buy it! Fun prop for a halloween party. Very easy to make your own coffin board cutout and spray with chalkboard paint, so you have something to change out for your specific party each year.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds cool, I didn't see it while I was there though. Be sure to use some halloween fonts so it looks even better!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i saw that! I was dissapointed with the rest of wal mart's stuff...repackaged crap...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't see one of those either at wally world hmm but
I made one of those types a couple yrs ago ...I don't have a pic ..I need to rework the lights on it again some don't work.
When I get it finished I will post it, or if I can dig it out I will take a pic then.


----------

